# Baby Endler Photos



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Finally managed to take some photos of my one day old newborn Endlers...

(towards the middle of the gallery):
http://www.theteh.com/html/extreme_macro_closeup.html

Thanks for looking!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Very nice work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Their soooo sweet :dance: ... Nice photo's!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice!
Wow, I have newborn Endler fry in my tank all the time and have never seen what they look like that close up.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Man those are some awesome photos bro!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Fantastic macros!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

All the photos are fantastic. Those endlers pics kinda look like little shooting stars...Great job.

-John N.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow! What a fabulous site! Great macro photos - very beautiful!

Thanks!
-Jane


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

lol everyone's already said this, but very nicely taken photos!


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the kind comments!! It is a pleasure being able to share my photos with hobbists!

I have posted some new photos (but not Endlers) in this gallery, please feel free to visit:
http://www.theteh.com/./html/extreme_macro_closeup.html


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Update:

Just noticed that sexual developement/dimorphism has started in the baby Endlers (not baby anymore, they are now 5 weeks old). A hint of tail development is noticable and their gonadopodia are obviously 'long' in the males!  Females remained uncharacteristic but larger.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

The Teh, those pictures are awesome. I was wondering if you had AIM so that you could tell me some tricks of the "aquarium photography" trade. 

I'm guessing that you use photoshop to get the pics so perfect. I'd love some pointers


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Bumby,

Thanks for the comments. There is no tricks in my photography! The most important thing is to have patience and very bright tank lighting! But, yes I do use photoshop to crop and enhance the image further to make it look sharper.

I use a Canon 350D and Canon EFS 60mm macro with Hoya +10 and Jessops +4 closeup filters attached to the front of the 60mm lens to reach a +40 magnification. The camera is 8MP so one can crop the image quite substantially to 'digitally' zoom in without loosing resolution. Most pics (>95%) were taken without flash relaying on tank illumination alone. All pics taken handheld, no tripod was used as creatures moves so fast that using a tripod becomes impossible!

Ideally, I would like to have an external flash gun which can be triggered remotely so that it fires above the tank (Sun light always comes from above!) to create a more natural look compared to light comming from the on-board flash light. As I do not have an external flash, I seldom use the on-board flash because it would create an unnatural look. 

Without flash, one has to balance between Aperture and Shutter speed to allow more handholdability, ie a faster shutter speed without sacrificing depth of field (DOF). It is difficult, as my priority is to increase DOF (with smaller aperture) so that the whole animal could be in focus, but this will decrease shutter speed (longer exposure time). This explains some of the blurry shots in my gallery because of handshake in the attempt to increase DOF. All these trouble would be minimised by simply having a very bright tank lighting (ideally metal halide for the reefs).

All you need is a great amont of time and patience in order to capture the creature when they momentarily stand still! Or otherwise spend some more money to get an external flash!

As for photoshop, all I do is crop, sharpen and tone-curve adjustment to bring out the details and colour.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I think part of my problem with photography is my camera. I'm using a Sony F828. It's a nice cam, but not a DSLR. I have a lot of problems figuring out the correct fstop/shutter speed. It's either too dark, with no blurs, or too bright with a lot of blurs. I hate the fact that I can't take my lense off and put a macro lense on. I also hate that the lense only goes to f8. 

Meh. What I wouldn't do for a Nikon D200 and a nice set of macro lenses


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Me too, I am drooling for the D200 + their new 105mm macro with VR (vibration reduction)!!!!!!!!! Unfortunately, I am now stuck with Canon.... grass over the fence always looks greener!!


----------

